# Had my 1st GoGoGrandparent ping



## uberyousuck (Apr 20, 2018)

and thanks to the wonderful information on these forums I hit DECLINE


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

uberyousuck said:


> and thanks to the wonderful information on these forums I hit DECLINE


I also cancelled on my first one. I accidentally hit the accept button because I was messing with my screen and immediately got 4 text messages explaining who and where the passengers would be. Hit cancel almost immediately.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I decided to try one of these GoGo rides to form my own opinion about the service. The elderly rider was very polite and pleasant, not at all a problem, the ride was fairly long and a good ride, and the rider insisted -- absolutely insisted -- that I accept a $5 cash tip. Maybe I was very lucky on this one, but it was a far better experience than most of my Lyft rides to date!


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

I had one about 6 months ago. Same experience as Friendly Jack. What's the problem. Please elucidate.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> I decided to try one of these GoGo rides to form my own opinion about the service. The elderly rider was very polite and pleasant, not at all a problem, the ride was fairly long and a good ride, and the rider insisted -- absolutely insisted -- that I accept a $5 cash tip. Maybe I was very lucky on this one, but it was a far better experience than most of my Lyft rides to date!


I've had these experiences as well when I accepted gogo, but too many burdensome rides caused me to avoid them now. I might take one in an affluent suburb but never in an urban environment.

worse are the corporate accounts at auto shops and hospitals. these pax ping as "new" rider and should be avoided.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

What's a gogo grandparent ping? And in my experience the older the person the better the rider. They were raised on tipping, and they treat my car with respect. If they have a bag, it usually weighs nothing, and they think you are the greatest person alive for helping them lift they're 5 pound bag.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

WillyG said:


> I had one about 6 months ago. Same experience as Friendly Jack. What's the problem. Please elucidate.


There are a many, many GGG horror stories on here. For me, the issue is that the person ordering the ride is not the person in the vehicle. Obviously, this happens from time to time on regular Lyft rides, but if I can limit the amount of times this happens, I will.

Also, if the GGG happens to be a non-emergency medical ride, the no-show is 10 minutes, not 5.


----------



## Chocotac (Jul 26, 2017)

Wheels are turning I'm earning. I don't appreciate GGG making a premium on a ride I'm giving, and I don't appreciate dealing with walkers, oxygen tanks and wheelchairs. In my part of the country elderly and disabled people can access low-cost subsidized rides through the local transit authority. Better for their wallet and mine that they do so.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

My GGG acceptance is probably based on my current mood, and how long since I visited my grandmother. The texts can definitely test your patience at times, but as one poster pointed out, most of the passengers are much more appreciative of the service than those that have had the privilege of a chauffeur at their beck and call since they were old enough to carry a cell phone, or the (and I will never be able to culturally explain how someone with no vehicle assumed a higher socio status in their mind than me) individual that thinks I am their *****.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

For all your jerks who won’t help the elderly I’ll just kharna will come your way. I didn’t think people could get any lower but now people won’t give the ride to an elderly person because they might have a walker. Really sad and pretty scumbaggish


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I avoid GGG because they often need help with their stuff, be it a bag a walker or wheelchair. I have my own limitations due to being a disabled vet, there are days I can barely stand much assist another. Wheelchairs are often too bulky or heavy for me. Before you call another driver a scumbag think about other reasons we might not take a GGG.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I took one had to load and unload grocery’s 5 dollar tip at least


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I had one shortly after I started driving. Blind man, going to a church about 3 miles away. I helped him into the car, helped him out of the car. No skin off my nose to do that, and I got a $5 tip for a 5 minute ride.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> For all your jerks who won't help the elderly I'll just kharna will come your way. I didn't think people could get any lower but now people won't give the ride to an elderly person because they might have a walker. Really sad and pretty scumbaggish


I hope karma does come back in full swing and ggg disappears due to karma


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Go Go = No No


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I quit doing them after a lady fell out of her wheelchair and hit the ground as I was trying to help her to get into my vehicle. I'm just not trained for medical transport and don't have the proper equipment.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have only had 1. She was young, without a smartphone and tipped $10 cash.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Had one GoGoGrandparent ping without knowing what it was at first. Got about 4 text messages in 10 seconds saying the guy may not be able to walk, he was disabled, to let them know where I dropped the pax off, etc. Too much hassle. The guy was going 2miles away to work at a liquor store. No tip, $5 fare, waste of time. GoGoGrandparent probably made more on that trip than me.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I've had these experiences as well when I accepted gogo, but too many burdensome rides caused me to avoid them now. I might take one in an affluent suburb but never in an urban environment.
> 
> worse are the corporate accounts at auto shops and hospitals. these pax ping as "new" rider and should be avoided.


______________

Boy, do I agree with that. Trips pickups entered by a health insurance company are the worse for me. For some reason, whomever enters the trip , just doesn't know what they are doing.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

GGG is like VIP. MOST of them play out like a bad train wreck. Short, obnoxious, demanding with no reward or tip and topped off with a bad rating.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

can't wait til i'm old and needing a ride. What a bunch of assholes.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I have regulars who are older, sometimes disabled (they have trouble on some days more than others), that I LOVE driving. They tip (not much, just a buck or two), and hold interesting conversation. Sometimes when they don't feel like fighting with rideshare, they'll call me personally and do cash runs. I have NO ISSUES taking the elderly anywhere. They're some of my more pleasant pax.
GGG is just a CRAP organization, run by CRAPPY people, and I prefer to not deal with them if I can decline them. The rides that they organize are very rarely worth it, and the few times I actually dealt with them, I've had nothing but issues. If you don't like the fact that I refuse to do business with evil worse than rideshare itself... Well, suck it.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> For all your jerks who won't help the elderly I'll just kharna will come your way. I didn't think people could get any lower but now people won't give the ride to an elderly person because they might have a walker. Really sad and pretty scumbaggish


If you can't understand the liability exposure that's on you. When one of them falls over and blows out a hip or shts all over your seats you will learn. Not to mention all the other stories I've heard. The fact is that GGG is using Lyft to transport ambulatory seniors at your expense and risk. Lots of luck junior


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> can't wait til i'm old and needing a ride. What a bunch of assholes.


Well you have the asshole part going for ya


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Had one GoGoGrandparent ping without knowing what it was at first. Got about 4 text messages in 10 seconds saying the guy may not be able to walk, he was disabled, to let them know where I dropped the pax off, etc. Too much hassle. The guy was going 2miles away to work at a liquor store. No tip, $5 fare, waste of time. GoGoGrandparent probably made more on that trip than me.


________

Those are standard messages sent for ALL the GGG paxs. I have yet to have someone that I have to help them in any way. You made $5.00 to drive 2 miles ( probably less than 5 minutes of your valuable time ). If the call came through without GGG you would have taken it with out a second thought. The $$$$ of the elderly is just as spendable as the 25 year old .

I have to comment --- I am shocked and disappointed by the attitude of some of you people toward the elderly. Is their money not as green as the younger paxs ? Some of these people go through great efforts to just accomplish their everyday errands. You should be ashamed of yourselves. Would you not want a stranger to show some kindness to your mother ? Ride share is NOT for the young and beautiful. You pick and choose your fares, it will come back to bite you in the butt.
You will walk in their shoes one day - better be nice while you can or some middle age "hot shot" will kick you to the curb when you need help.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ________
> 
> Those are standard messages sent for ALL the GGG paxs. I have yet to have someone that I have to help them in any way. You made $5.00 to drive 2 miles ( probably less than 5 minutes of your valuable time ). If the call came through without GGG you would have taken it with out a second thought. The $$$$ of the elderly is just as spendable as the 25 year old .
> 
> ...


In this case, yes, no help was needed. And my particular ride wasn't worth the $5. Win some, lose some. That's the nature of the game. However the issue with GGG is that some drivers have had riders with physical disabilities to the point that they need physical help moving, getting into the car, getting out, fastening their seatbelt, etc. I feel for the elderly but this is about liability. We are not medical transport. Likewise, many U/L drivers work for tips and it's well known GGG does not tip, regardless of effort from the driver.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> If you can't understand the liability exposure that's on you. When one of them falls over and blows out a hip or shts all over your seats you will learn. Not to mention all the other stories I've heard. The fact is that GGG is using Lyft to transport ambulatory seniors at your expense and risk. Lots of luck junior


_______________________

- the liability is not greater than with every paxs that gets in or out of your car.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> _______________________
> 
> - the liability is not greater than with every paxs that gets in or out of your car.


Most pax don't need physical help getting into the car. However many GGG riders do. When we put our hands on them to help them in/out of the car, and they fall and break a hip, we're held liable. Bottom line: take GGG at your own risk but know the liabilities you are exposing yourself to if you help them physically.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ________
> 
> Those are standard messages sent for ALL the GGG paxs. I have yet to have someone that I have to help them in any way. You made $5.00 to drive 2 miles ( probably less than 5 minutes of your valuable time ). If the call came through without GGG you would have taken it with out a second thought. The $$$$ of the elderly is just as spendable as the 25 year old .
> 
> ...


Nothing like the "realistic" interpretation of a problem from a California snowflake. Funny how when the sht hits the fan they sit there with that dumbfounded look on their face saying "how the hell did that happen". Thanks for enlightening us with your Mexifornia utopian perspective.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Heartless, I have a torn rotator cuff....I can't help anyone up... not my job anyways


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

uberyousuck said:


> and thanks to the wonderful information on these forums I hit DECLINE


GoGoGrandparent? I thought all old people had the Jitterbug phone? Can't you run Uber/Lyft on a Jitterbug?


----------

